# 1990 Maxima SE For Sale



## Glennster (Jun 22, 2011)

Automatic transmission went out right after I put 6 new Bosch fuel injectors in.

167K miles. Timing chain and belts changed at 120,000 miles. New starter and alternator.

Would do a quick sale for $800. Fuel injectors, gaskets, o-rings alone cost $774

Will sell fuel injectors or parts separately.

Email: [email protected] if interested.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Timing chains didn't show up until 92 in the SE's... You mean timing belt or is the engine swapped? What's the rest of the car like, condition-wise?


----------



## Glennster (Jun 22, 2011)

*1990 SE For Sale*

You are correct. It is the timing belt. 

Engine is original and in good working order. No rust on body. Front bumper has hole punched in it from a trailer hitch backing into it. Missing rear driver side tail lens. Rear leather seats has thread rot on upper seam from sunlight. Oil change every 3,000 miles.

I drove the car everyday to work until the transmission went out.

Glenn


----------

